# Whats on your Christmas Menu?



## Jabiru (Nov 17, 2019)

Last year it was 44c (112F) on Christmas day for us, made it hot & hard work doing BBQ using a Stick Burner, I was soo tired Christmas day, so I have made a plan this year  to make it easier and more enjoyable. Most meats will be cold except the Chicken & Turkey.

What do you guys normally BBQ for Christmas?

*My Main Menu Meats Smoking these on 22nd Dec:*
Home made Leg Ham (3.5KG Boneless) 
Corned Beef - Bought
Pastrami - Bought Corned Beef.
Pork Tenderloins (3)

*Smoking these on 25th Dec.*
Turkey Breast Roll - 2KG
Spatchcock Chickens. (Pops brine - no cure)

*BBQ Plan*: I will Skin and throw the Pork Leg in Pops brine for around 4 weeks ( 22nd Nov until 22nd DEC), smoke it on the 22nd Dec, Pork Fillets in Dry Brine for about 14-16 days (9th December) (Smoke on 22 Dec). 

22nd Dec - I will smoke the Pork leg, corned beef, pastrami and Pork Fillets , normally takes about 8-10 hours @ 180F.

Christmas day - I will put the chickens, turkey breast and salted Potatoes in the Smoker @ 375F they should take about 3 hours.

My wife will be doing her normal Salads, to hot for Vegetables :)

Christmas to us is being around Family & Friends, enjoying some great food and being thankful for what we have.


----------



## elsos (Nov 17, 2019)

Wow, that's a lot of great food going on!
Sounds like we have a lot, wonderful to share. :)
-E


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

You have a nice menu. But Geez, I just asked what she wants me to make for Thankgiving. In the States, Thanksgiving has as much food prepared, if not more than on Christmas. We start planning for the Christmas celebration on Dec 1st. With our Polish heritage, the Christmas Eve meal is more involved than Christmas Day...JJ


----------



## forktender (Nov 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You have a nice menu. But Geez, I just asked what she wants me to make for Thankgiving. In the States, Thanksgiving has as much food prepared, if not more than on Christmas. We start planning for the Christmas celebration on Dec 1st. With our Polish heritage, the Christmas Eve meal is more involved than Christmas Day...JJ


My family is Sicilian we are the same way, Christmas Eve supper is the big meal of the holiday for us as well.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 18, 2019)

I'll smoke a eight pound boneless rib roast on the Pro 100, make crab ravioli in Alfredo sauce, eggplant parmesan, and a artichoke frittata, wife will make desserts. I was wanting to smoke the prime on my SQ36 offset but with company and time constraints have opted to go with the more reliable constant temperatures electricity offers. RAY


----------



## annie shaw (Nov 18, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Last year it was 44c (112F) on Christmas day for us, made it hot & hard work doing BBQ using a Stick Burner, I was soo tired Christmas day, so I have made a plan this year  to make it easier and more enjoyable. Most meats will be cold except the Chicken & Turkey.
> 
> What do you guys normally BBQ for Christmas?
> 
> ...


im about do some amazing cooking on my new grill which I bought from amazon and do my breakfast cooking on y stove and toaster which i bought from Best Toasters. I suggest you guys to by some grills online because they cost you really less than buying from local


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

That sure sounds good, but like JJ said our main sit down meal is usually done on T-day. Christmas is more of a pot-luck buffet. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 18, 2019)

That sounds like it will be a Christmas feast.  
I really haven't given Christmas dinner much thought since have not made it through Thanksgiving yet.  
But whatever we end up doing for Christmas dinner, it will be something simple like a double smoked ham and side dishes.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Nov 18, 2019)

Thats a heck of a menu. We usually have goose and a ham for Christmas day. And the usual sides.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2019)

Wow a super meal planned. Like some have said have to get through Thanksgiving first then on to Christmas which we too have the family dinner on Christmas Eve.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 18, 2019)

Christmas...I am just trying to make it through thanksgiving! Christmas will probably be a smoked beef tenderloin, a turkey, and a ham. Plus all the fixins!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 18, 2019)

WOW that is a great sounding line up!

around here...Christmas eve is bigger meal.  No clue what I am making yet.  When our kinds come out for holidays we make alot of food and we are just starting to work that up.  

Christmas day is all about skiing and snowboarding.  Usually involving burgers and beers on the mountain followed by a nap.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 18, 2019)

Haven’t even finished my Thanksgiving plan yet lol. That said for Christmas I usually do something beef along with ham. This year I plan on doing smoked beef short ribs and finally doing a double smoked spiral ham.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 18, 2019)

I never realised Thanksgiving was bigger than Christmas across the Water. You guys have a big day coming up, Ill keep my eye of for the Thanksgiving BBQ menu's :) 

Our Hams just start hitting the stores now, but, this year I am going to try do my own.


----------



## S-met (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. For me at least, it is about food, fun, and friends and family. In many ways, Christmas eve is similar for some, but my family does get lost in the consumerism and the associated stress and drama.

This year, I'm responsible for the ham, pumpkin pie from our Halloween pumpkins and my bourbon pecan pie. Probably make a baked root vegetable medley since I like it.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 19, 2019)

S
 S-met
 : I just added vegetable medley to my menu  One of our favourites too, and easy.


----------

